# Heelwork getting better



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hesitate to post this cuz I look so gross, but after seeing it, I am going to do something about it! So, I guess it's a good thing to share in order to make it official. 

Anyhew...Yesterday at training I had a friend video our heeling pattern. The gal calling thought I should do the Utility heel, so I went with it and threw in the signals. I lost him a little on the about turn, but otherwise I think he is doing so much better! Thanks again for all the suggestions on my previous thread.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, here are my two cents for what it is worth.. Looks good but here is what I would have you do if you were my student.. you need to walk a little faster with a shorter stride..Make sense?.. because there was not a big difference in slow time. That would get marked around here.. Might have been the camera angle but you should work on that...you are also easing into the sit. I think you will get a much faster sit if you are moving on the heeling and just stop.I also thinks it makes them pay closer attention.. otherwise nice work! You go girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's looking good! The only about turn that you lost him a little was the one where YOU dropped your shoulder back and turned to look at him!! The others were just fine. 
Great job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

His attention looks great!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He has great attention. That's the main thing I noticed<:

Any criticism I can think of is when you started off it looked like he was forging slightly. This showed on the left turns... I think. Maybe practice get-backs or backs before left turns? *Nobody else mentioned this, so it could be my imagination. 

Again, he looks great<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, not your imagination, I noticed it too, his head was well ahead of her leg at first, but then he fixed it which is why I didn't mention it. 



Megora said:


> He has great attention. That's the main thing I noticed<:
> 
> Any criticism I can think of is when you started off it looked like he was forging slightly. This showed on the left turns... I think. Maybe practice get-backs or backs before left turns? *Nobody else mentioned this, so it could be my imagination.
> 
> Again, he looks great<:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice job! Listen to the experts who have responded. He looks happy and that is important to me.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He is looking really good!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He looks good. I hope to get that good with Jige.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's looking really good Laura! Be careful about moving your left hand up on finishes, it can become habit real fast.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

He moves very well...others notice more than I. Nice, happy worker!


----------

